
Researcher discloses four IBM zero-days after refusal to fix - based2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/researcher-discloses-four-ibm-zero-days-after-refusal-to-fix/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/g5bwsl/bunch_of_0da...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/g5bwsl/bunch_of_0days_to_remotely_root_an_ibm_enterprise/)

